# [SOLVED] My desktop logs off immediately after logging on..



## duperman (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not sure if anybody knows a fix for this. Ever since I ran my Kaspersky scan and deleted my files I cannot log on anymore.

I reach the screen where I click my account and type my password, and then it loads settings, and then BAM it saves settings and logs off right away.

Logging in safe mode and as other accounts do not work.

Apparently this is a problem many others have found, but virtually _every single solution I found_ people just say to 

-access recovery console through CD (check)
-navigate to C:/windows/system32 (check)
-type copy userinit.exe wsaupdater.exe (no!!!)

I cannot do the last step because it always says the file specified cannot be found.

I have tried repair install but it still doesn't get past the log on screen. Basically my desktop is pretty much stuck, any ideas


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: My desktop logs off immediately after logging on..*

Have you tried SFC /Scannow? that would replace any missing files. If that doesn't work,
something tells me this has to do with spyware. See if the following solution will help but I WARN YOU backup your registry before trying.

1. Navigate to
"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon"

2. If there is a key named "OldUserinit", delete the "Userinit" key and rename the "OldUserinit" key to "Userinit".

3. The "Userinit" key should now say
"WINDOWS_PATH\system32\userinit.exe,"

"WINDOWS_PATH" is relative to where you have your windows installed.
Mine would be "C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,"

Once logged on, go to Progam Files and see if you see a program called Search Assistant you can also find some files in Windows\System32 dir that are linked to the Userinit delete them using Ad-aware, SpyBot S&D, and CCleaner.


----------



## duperman (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: My desktop logs off immediately after logging on..*

Whoa whoa I'm not particularly computer savvy :4-dontkno

How would I back up my registry first? And I'd like to try scannow, does that require logging in though?

Could you type those step-by-step haha I actually don't know how to get to hkey and delete/rename those files (same process through recovery console right)


----------



## Receng56 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: My desktop logs off immediately after logging on..*



quizme1220 said:


> Have you tried SFC /Scannow? that would replace any missing files. If that doesn't work,
> something tells me this has to do with spyware. See if the following solution will help but I WARN YOU backup your registry before trying.
> 
> 1. Navigate to
> ...


Not sure hw he can do this as he cannot log on. You could try removing the HD from your computer and connecting the drive to another machine, you may have to change the jumpers to slave if it is an EIDE drive, and edit he registry that way.


----------



## duperman (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: My desktop logs off immediately after logging on..*

Hmmm I think I found a solution but I don't know if it's right or safe..

http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/lofiversion/index.php/t7624.html

It's a year ago, but the guy seems to have same problem as me. I don't know if it's blazefind that got on my system, should I try what he (shaggy998) wrote


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Is this really solved?


Try this first.

Boot an MS-DOS floppy (or CD) and type at the command prompt.

FDISK /MBR

There is an issue with 2K/XP where if the login process somehow gets the wrong drive information, it does exactly what you see. This is common when a disk is cloned for backup and then the backup disk is booted, but I've seen it for several reasons.


----------



## rajkrishard (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: My desktop logs off immediately after logging on..*



quizme1220 said:


> Have you tried SFC /Scannow? that would replace any missing files. If that doesn't work,
> something tells me this has to do with spyware. See if the following solution will help but I WARN YOU backup your registry before trying.
> 
> 1. Navigate to
> ...


In my case userinit value was deleted from registry, not sure how.
I used Offline NT Password & Registry Editor, CD.
http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/bootdisk.html
Booted from Disk and moved into registry option.
Added a new value with below steps
1. nv REG_SZ Userinit and press enter
2. ed Userinit and press enter
This will ask you to add string value
> C:\Windows\System32\Userinit.exe
Press enter.
q to quit
Reboot the system and log into safe mode.
This worked perfectly. Thanks for the initial hints.


----------

